# Thumbs up for Kitchenaid customer service!



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Back in the middle of March, I ordered a new Kitchenaid stand mixer. My almost fifteen year old one still worked fine but with as much bread as I make, I wanted a heavier duty model. So I upgraded to the Professional 600 model. It's a beautiful machine! It's much heavier and powerful than my standard version.

As I said earlier, I make a lot of bread and this thing makes kneading much easier and quicker. But about a month ago, I was making a batch of Pizza dough and it started acting up and right about the time it was done with the final knead, it was really hot and shut down. I called Kitchenaid customer service and reported it because it was only about three months old and it has a 1 year warranty. It has a thermal protection circuit so when it cooled down, it worked fine. I've only used it a couple times since.

Today I was making some bread and it did the same thing! I was only about half way done with the final knead. I immediately got on the phone and reported it again. I told her that this was the second time in about a month that this had happened and that I was going to call in every time it did until the 1 year warranty was up. She apologized for the problem, took the model and serial number. Then she said that they would send out a completely new unit as well as a prepaid UPS label to return the old one.

That's pretty good and thought I'd share a positive customer service experience instead of just griping about bad service.

John


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

jpollman said:


> Back in the middle of March, I ordered a new Kitchenaid stand mixer. My almost fifteen year old one still worked fine but with as much bread as I make, I wanted a heavier duty model. So I upgraded to the Professional 600 model. It's a beautiful machine! It's much heavier and powerful than my standard version.
> 
> As I said earlier, I make a lot of bread and this thing makes kneading much easier and quicker. But about a month ago, I was making a batch of Pizza dough and it started acting up and right about the time it was done with the final knead, it was really hot and shut down. I called Kitchenaid customer service and reported it because it was only about three months old and it has a 1 year warranty. It has a thermal protection circuit so when it cooled down, it worked fine. I've only used it a couple times since.
> 
> ...


Hi John.
If you by any chance purchased it through Bed, Bath and Beyond - they take *anything* that's faulty back and replace it there on the spot...No need to wait for a factory replacement.
Excellent customer service policy throughout the chain.
Right around the Holidays we returned an almost year old $500.00 Dyson Vacuum we had that the brush motor switch quit.
We would have been up the creek with all the traffic and no vacuum.
They didn't have the exact model but they gave me the next one up for $20.00.
And no, this wasn't my son's store or special treatment, it was one 250 miles away in Traverse City and they didn't know us.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Actually I ordered it online through Sears. But that's OK, I can wait a week for the new one.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey John, Quit trying to supply Jet's, Buddies and Panera with Pizza and Bagel dough and you'll find they last way longer! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now if your the guy that supplies Lipuma's with hotdog buns I'll gladly pitch in to help out!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Holy cow!

Thirty-Six hours after contacting Kitchenaid about the problem, I've got my new mixer! The old one is all packed up and ready to ship back. Another really cool thing is that the paperwork states that the replacement one is also covered for one year from today. Normally a one year warranty starts on the date of the original purchase and if you get a replacement, you don't get another full year from the date of the replacement.

Two thumbs way up for Kitchenaid!


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

They had an issue a few years back with some weak gears, but they changed the design to fix it. From all the feedback i've read, Kitchen Aid takes care of any problems with their products. 

Unless things have changed, KA still produces quality products that are manufactured and covered under warranty in the United Sates of America.


----------

